# What to do with my TSi BLG



## rick66 (Dec 29, 2020)

After months of mechanics failing to diagnose a stretch timing chain and trying to start the engine with the starter motor, the inevitable happened, broken valves . I've removed the head and here are the results. What to do - grind down pistons or replace, is the head salvageable ? 120,000km


----------

